# The Prince (of Sealand) is dead.  Long live the prince!



## Carol (Oct 11, 2012)

When I first heard of Sealand, back when I was a wee kitten, the place captured my imagination.  That imagination was rekindled a few years ago, when Sealand was reportedly for sale.  Owning your own country, in the middle of the ocean?  

The founder of Sealand, who started off as a radio pirate, has now passed away.  "I might die young, I might die old, but I won't die of boredom" 

Rest in peace, Prince Roy.  E Mare Libertas.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/royalty-obituaries/9602837/Prince-Roy-of-Sealand.html


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 12, 2012)

A hearty salute to one of my favourite kinds of Englishman. Brave and barmy, decent and rebellious, 'romantic' and hard-nosed, all in equal measure. We are losing them now as histroy rolls on but I shall raise a brandy to his memory this evening.

http://www.sealandgov.org/_blog/Sealand_News


----------



## Takai (Oct 12, 2012)

A class act has passed. There are fewer and fewer of his kind every generation.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

